# Wall mounted cages.



## PeterF (Sep 8, 2010)

I was talking to someone else involved with our bugzoo today, and he mentioned a friend of his had a fish tank for a beta that popped into a bracket and the bracket was mounted on the wall. I assume it's designed to pop out so you can clean it.

It was a short discussion, and that's all I got out of him about it.

Searching online I found the following:

http://www.bizrate.com/fish-supplies/oid901829429.html

http://www.fish.com/item/marina-betta-fish-tank/720119/?srccode=CJFISH&amp;intid=CJFISH

(note: I know nothing about these websites and do not endorse them, they are simply convenient posters of the tanks).

Anyway. All of my mantids are at work (university), partly because I maintain them as part of the bug zoo, and partly because keeping them at home with cats is a bit dodgy.

The wall mount idea does sound intriguing as a solution to the cat "assistance" problem.

Does anyone have any experience with something similar? Or something home made? I guess a small shelf could easily be put up to hold a normal small tank.

Of course, the semi permanent nature of the small shelf /or/ damage to the wall involves a lot more serious thought about appropriateness of the location; sunlight, home heating, drafts, etc.


----------



## Jesskb (Sep 9, 2010)

It's an interesting idea, but I would never give money to the companies that make those things for bettas. A betta needs at least 2.5 gallons of water, and these things are just slow death traps. I guess I would try to build something home made that accomplishes the same thing. Setting up a shelf is pretty easy and doesn't really do any damage. I've put shelves up in my dorm before without any problem.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 9, 2010)

The square on e is ;nice, but I agree to small


----------



## Krissim Klaw (Sep 12, 2010)

Jesskb said:


> It's an interesting idea, but I would never give money to the companies that make those things for bettas. A betta needs at least 2.5 gallons of water, and these things are just slow death traps.


Ditto, I know you are not going to put a fish in one, but I would hate to even support those companies.If your worried about cats you could always hang one of the mesh cages from the ceiling, get a wall hanger, or even get a bird cage perch and hang a cage from that. I have a lovely mesh Exo Terra cage (this one if your curious ---&gt; http://www.exo-terra.com/en/products/explorarium.php ) that I have hung from my ceiling. For me it wasn't about keeping the cats away but that it was a good space saver.


----------

